# WIFI



## ebogart (Jan 3, 2012)

The firstcouple of days my wifi worked amazing. Then all of a sudden it would work here and there. Now all it does is just scan even if I try to connect it to my network it doesnt even try. I have tried pretty much every solution I changed the channel on my router fixed permissions, tried all of the steps i have found dont know what else to do. I i reinstall what happens to all the apps and stuff I have on here? The only thing I cound't get to work was in the terminal emulater the wifi reboot it wouldnt work for me. Now it doesnt even connect in web os either? Help


----------



## sharcko (Dec 31, 2011)

well you should do webOS doctor and install cm7 again


----------



## ebogart (Jan 3, 2012)

Web os doesnt even reconize my wifi connection at all. I tries xtron 2.9 and wifi still didnt work.


----------



## ebogart (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok I reset my router to factory settings and changed the router channel to 1. I was able to get a connection but the connection still drops alot and the download speed is really slow. I have wifi fixer installed. Any suggestions on how to get the speed better.


----------



## stlouisbluesfan1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Let me guess you are running 3.5.


----------



## ebogart (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah I am running 3.5. I have figured out how to get the connection not to dump that is to take off the security password from my router. It still only runs a 5mbps. It should be a lot faster though. ANy suggestions?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ebogart said:


> Yeah I am running 3.5. I have figured out how to get the connection not to dump that is to take off the security password from my router. It still only runs a 5mbps. It should be a lot faster though. ANy suggestions?


What brand and what wifi type is it? I mean b/g/n, dual band, etc.


----------



## ebogart (Jan 3, 2012)

It is a belkin n router. I think I might need to upgrade. It doesnt dump out that often. But it has dumped out my ps3 network a few times. It usually runs pretty smooth though.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ebogart said:


> It is a belkin n router. I think I might need to upgrade. It doesnt dump out that often. But it has dumped out my ps3 network a few times. It usually runs pretty smooth though.


One really does not want to run a router without a password. Anyone could get in and change anything. Get a better router. Stay away from dual band routers as they cause the TouchPad and other devices problems. Just as an experiment, turn off the "N" wifi and see if your situation improves. Also set your wifi sleep policy to never and your device name to something shorter than 16 characters. Changed mine to Andriod TP1.


----------



## ebogart (Jan 3, 2012)

I put a security code back on my wireless and the same issue keeps disconnecting and not working at all. I guess I will just wait for a more stable build.


----------



## BezantSoft (Nov 26, 2011)

ebogart said:


> It is a belkin n router. • • •


 I have a Belkin N+ gigabit storage router. When I was using it as my primary router, I had problems at first you getting my original Droid and my HTC Eris to talk to it. Got the Droid to work with it by using Farproc's Wifi Static and Wifi Connector apps.Tried the same fix on the Eris, but everything I tried it did not work. I changed the security, the encryption, nothing worked until I changed the transmission to B/G instead of auto which gives B/G/N. Don't recall where I saw the fix or the rationale for it.I don't know whether it's my setup or or router config ( I use a TomatoUSB firmware build on my Linksys E3000, and now use the Belkin as an AP on the other end of the house.)After a phone change or a router firmware change, I've had the best luck using a static dhcp on each phone as assigned by the router. I start with no security on the router and gradually apply my security fixes, checking out that it works at each stage, before moving to the next./s/ BezantSoft









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## ebogart (Jan 3, 2012)

Well how did you do it can you explain? Thanks


----------



## BezantSoft (Nov 26, 2011)

On my Belkin it's 
1. login
2. wireless 
a. wireless mode
b. choose N only, B/G or B/G/N
c. apply

The menus on the router change dramatically when you go from router to access point, but as I remember the same menu is use for both AP and router settings.

/s/ BezantSoft

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

BezantSoft said:


> On my Belkin it's
> 1. login
> 2. wireless
> a. wireless mode
> ...


Is it a dual band router? If so, turn off the 5 ghz portion. If you are using WPA2, use TKIP instead of AES. Or try WPA with the same security key. After that you may even get away with putting it back in mixed mode.(b/g/n)


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Can I just ask how and why you guys are having WIFI problems?

I ran Alpha 3, and now xtrons 2.9 and have NEVER had a problem connecting to my WIFI, or even when I brought it to at least 5 different places.....ie. friends houses (various routers)


----------



## ebogart (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know if this is a real long term fix I reset router to factory settings I tool off password and reinstalled web os now my touch pad is breezing through the internet and running smooth. I am going to put a password on it and see what happens later.


----------



## choirguy (Oct 20, 2011)

I've been having wi-fi issues for some time, and I've been running CM7 since the first Alpha. Problems began around 2.5.

I've tried most of these fixes, but none of them last.

Ultimately, I have to turn on Wi-Fi, wait for it to find my router and try to connect to it, then it cycles between searching, connecting, and disconnecting. Then I "forget" my router, turn off Wi-Fi, and exit back to the primary wireless and networks page. This can be highly time consuming as the system hangs with every key press.

Then I can turn Wi-Fi on, connect to my router, and all works, until the TouchPad powers down or really sleeps.

Then the process begins again.

I've emptied caches, deleted directories, and changed the name of the device and the channel of the router. All to no avail.

This is a frustrating problem that will hopefully be addressed in ICS/CM9.


----------



## bigbry01 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have the same problem, on 3.5 and Xron. People should not have these problems, It is definately in the ROMs when WEB-OS hooks to everything all the time. I realize that these ROMs are not perfect and somewhat experimental but, besides the wifi, I love them and they are great. I appreciate the work the devs put into them.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

choirguy said:


> I've been having wi-fi issues for some time, and I've been running CM7 since the first Alpha. Problems began around 2.5.
> 
> I've tried most of these fixes, but none of them last.
> 
> ...


What kind of router do you have? Is it dual band? Download Wifi Analyzer and look at the number of routers in your area. The recommended channels to use are 1,6 and 11. However, the TouchPad running CM7 doesnot like 11, so pick 1 or 6, the one that has the least traffic. Set your router to b/g only. If it is dual band, turn off the 5ghz side. In advanced wifi settings, set wifi to " Never Sleep." Try downloading fxr Wifi Fix & Rescue, it helps some, some it doesn't. Hope this helps.


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

All 3 touchpads in our house running flawless on n network, channel 11
Different story at work or friends house.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

lifeisfun said:


> All 3 touchpads in our house running flawless on n network, channel 11
> Different story at work or friends house.


I'll bet it's a dual-band router too.


----------

